# Workshop Floor Layout Plans



## TheWoodButcher

I've recently constructed a small 10'x9' workshop and would like some input on how to arrange the tools for best efficiency and ease of use.

Any help is appreciated,
Thanks.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Mobile. I have a 12x24 and keep moving the planer & Tablesaw. it's not alot of room to work with., Esp. if you're working with 8' long stock.


----------



## woodman42

:thumbsup: Prepare to add on:yes:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Put all of your equipment on lockable casters. With the small area you have to work with you will be moving things around a lot to accomodate working on larger items. Try to use equipment such as a circular saw as much as possible to reduce moving the lumber. Of course, you can cut larger stuff outside, and then move it in. Try to keep your bench type equipment as compact as possible. Use hand held power tools as much as possible. And, as Woodman said, prepare to add on.

Good luck, and welcome to the forum.
Gerry


----------



## daryl in nanoose

TheWoodButcher said:


> I've recently constructed a small 10'x9' workshop and would like some input on how to arrange the tools for best efficiency and ease of use.
> 
> Any help is appreciated,
> Thanks.


One of the best ways to go about this is to sit down with some graph paper .
First- measure the foot print of your larger tools and cut little templates out of paper or light cardboard keeping to your scale you can also cut out for workbenches, cabinets, roll around tool carts mobile bases and so on. Then draw out your room size on graph paper. Now just move them around and you will get a very good idea where to put things.
Having tools on mobile bases allow you to store them under a side workbench or on there own..


----------



## WDChew

The latest issue of _Wood Magazine _has an idea for all of the small bench top tools like miter saw, grinder, planer, etc. They built 2 cabinets on casters...one short to put the tools on to work, one tall to store them. The tools were attached to bases that became shelves that slid into rails in the tall cabinet. So the floor space used was only 2X the footprint of the tool base. And the sides were pegboard for hanging the accessories.


----------



## Corndog

Wow!!! 10'X9'...that's smaller than mine and I have NO room.


----------



## daryl in nanoose

Wood online has many shops to look at and veiw. www.woodonline.com


----------



## Raymond

*Work Shop Layout plans*

I to have just consturcted a new shop, 24'X24'. Not sure how I am going to lay it out yet. So may posibilities. I like the idea of a large assembly table in the center of the shop the same height as my table saw. Any suggestions.

Ray


----------



## Corndog

If I ever build a shop it's gonna have a tiki bar...


----------



## woodboxs

*about shop space*

hello i have a shop that is 11' by 16' and i have all my tools on a mobile base i have them park side by side against the wall . All my hand power tools are in a cabinet over a small bench on one wall an i have a shelve for storage. I have a sceond bench on weels that i put against a wall an pull it out when i need it. The problem i have is the way my cellar is setup i have no room becouse the i have furnice and hotwater tank in the middle a long with a 12'x12' brick post that supports the house. So it makes things diffcult.


----------



## oniram

When I first started to build my work shop space was not a problem. 
I had it under control. That was then! Now I have casters on all my ww machines.
Space is now a prime consideration when I start my winter projects. 
So my advice to you is plan ahead and make up that floor plan.
Even if you don’t have all the power tools you want, plan for them.
An assembly area is an important part of your shop too.


----------



## Raymond

*WorkShop Floor Plans*

I just completed the addition to our garage, I now have a 25x25 dedicated work shop I no longer have to share with the furnace and all the other basement crap.

It's as I said 25X 25 with 2X6 insulated walls and an insulated wood floor. The only thing in the shop at the moment is a pellet stove that I am going to use to heat the shop. Its 57000 btu's on a thermostat so should keep it nice and toasty.

All my tools are in the garage awaiting placement, any thoughts, I have the usual tools, drill press, table saw, lathe, mill, metal lathe, planer, jointer, radial arm saw, ect. My dust collector (I was thinking of building a seperate area in the garage for the dustcollector). For dust pick up I can go through the floor with 6" plastic pipe (any thoughts)

I need to get my tools placed soon, the wife wants to park her car in the garage. 

Oh, I want a large assembly table in the middle of the room around 10'X6 I figured i'd build it with drawers on one side and shelves on the other side.

Ray


----------



## edp

*My shop is 24' x 24'*

with a 16' garage door on one end and a 28" walk through door on one side. Let me assure you, that ain't a lot of room when you seem to keep getting commissions for kitchens. I have my table saw facing the roll up door and can rip up to 6' in length before I need to raise the door. This and the drill press are the only tools with permanent homes, everything else is on wheels and frequently gets used in the driveway to keep the shop opened up as much as possible.
The table saw also doubles up as my assembly table. I have the 70" rails for the rip fence with a table the full length. My outfeed table is 4' x 8' which extends about 18" to the left of the table saw wing so I added a section there as well. So the overall size is just under 7' x 8'.
So, when I start a project, I run the plans through my "Cabinet Planner" and get a detailed cut list with the sheet goods optimized. Everything gets cut to size and labelled, then sorted into pieces that require dado's and pieces that don't. The dado is mounted and all the dado cuts are made. At that point, the blade is lowered and assembly begins.

Ed


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Work around the tablesaw. Place as much of the dedicated stuff around the outside as you can.

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/pages/w00102.asp
http://www.bhi.co.uk/hints/wshop.htm
http://www.srww.com/Shop_Layout.htm


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Hi Raymond

Just a cautionary note. When I approached my insurance company about heating my workshop with wood they got very antsy. Seems they don't like the idea of a wood heat source in the middle of a woodworking shop. I can't even get them to agree to the idea of an external wood heat source. Currently I am heating one area of my shop with a 240 volt electric heater, but this gets a little pricey, so heating the whole shop this way is outta the question. Is anyone else out there having issues with their insurance companies over wood heat?

Gerry


----------



## ttoldcarbuff7

*greatest plans for a shop*

I have helped my brother in law build this same shop other than turning the band saw. absolutly the best layout I have ever used. minimal movement and all with in reach and not using up the wall space storing. I know you will like this the best. :blink:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopPDF.aspx?id=24994


----------



## GeorgeC

A shop 10' by 9' is just too small to "layout" anything. As noted above, even with much larger spaces people have their tools on a moveable base. 

Of course you did not tell us what type of work you were going to be doing in this shop and what type of tools you would be using. 

George


----------



## woodworkerjosh

Just to note, there is a book called " Jim Tolpins Guide to Becoming a Professional Cabinetmaker". It shows how to set up a shop that is right around 24x24. He shows exactly how to layout the shop so if flows efficiently. Also there is plenty of room behind and in front of the table saw to run a sheet through and he also has it facing the doors of the shop. I just thought i'd bring that up if anyone was wondering what a good way of laying out a space like that would be.


----------

